# are plastisol transfers better than inkjet transfers?



## djt3nluv (Jul 17, 2010)

trying to find the best possible way to print vivid and vibrant designs. i have an inkjet printer and i've pressed a few sample shirts using the regular transfer paper. it's ok but i'd really like to be bold and crisp with my colors and designs. please help! thanks!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Properly prepared plastison transfers give you all the benefits of direct screen printing, which you cannot get with inkjet transfers. God Bless.


----------



## cthulhu93 (May 3, 2010)

djt3nluv said:


> trying to find the best possible way to print vivid and vibrant designs. i have an inkjet printer and i've pressed a few sample shirts using the regular transfer paper. it's ok but i'd really like to be bold and crisp with my colors and designs. please help! thanks!


I have no experience with using plastisol (though I have researched it and have considered using it, I do mostly 3-5 off's so it doesn't fit my business model) , however, my transfers are very "crisp" and "vibrant". There are many factors that go into getting a good transfer: paper used, printer used, printer settings, color profiles, ink used, shirt used, press used, press time/temp/pressure, hot peal/cold peal, etc. Heck just the results between hot peal, warm peal and cold peal of JPSS paper are very, very different. 

Maybe do some research on the board here, there are a lot of experts, and many great and helpful people.

ps: ole Jobe is correct  , just adding my 2 cents before you abandon using transfer paper


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Plastisol beats inkjet transfers very easily and is way better in my opinion.


----------

